# Letzten skillpunkte vor 450



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Grüße Liebe anfänglichen Juwelenschleifer und ausgelernte.
was mich momentan intressiert ist wie ich auf die 450 kommen soll....Klar habe ich bergbau aber dort finde ich nie Meta steine und auch titan nicht mit 72. die meta steine selbst kosten bei uns im ah 60-100g ungeschliffen, Und Äonenluft/äonenfeuer um diese steine zu transmutieren ist auch sehr teuer. 
Gibt es nicht noch anderes um auf 450 zu kommen?


----------



## rvc_sissi (7. Januar 2010)

die langwierigeste möglichkeit ist es jeden tag ein eisiges prisma zu schleifen ... 
alternativ goldfarmen für die meta's oder nen alchi bitte dir welche zu machen ...


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

rvc_sissi schrieb:


> die langwierigeste möglichkeit ist es jeden tag ein eisiges prisma zu schleifen ...
> alternativ goldfarmen für die meta's oder nen alchi bitte dir welche zu machen ...



Mein main ist ja alchi und habe die mats etc schu da also die grünen wie chelzedon etc aber das äonenzeug is halt sau teuer im mom


----------



## rvc_sissi (7. Januar 2010)

das äonenzeugs kannste aber relativ gut farmen ... 
bei den ganzen elementaren in nordend ...


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

rvc_sissi schrieb:


> das äonenzeugs kannste aber relativ gut farmen ...
> bei den ganzen elementaren in nordend ...



Naja hab halt gehofft das es ne andere möglichkeit gibt....zb bis 450 mit den blauen steinen


----------



## Gladerito (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte von 440 bis 445 Mit Eisigen Prisma gemacht doch dann hatte ich keine Gedult mehr als ich 2x kein Skillpunkt bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zum Glück fang ich Polarlichtdiamanten die normal so 40-50g im AH sind für 18g da hab ich mir 10 gekauft und 450 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Naja hab halt gehofft das es ne andere möglichkeit gibt....zb bis 450 mit den blauen steinen


Die blauen (raren) Steine fallen vorher, so ab 420-430, in den grünen Skillbereich zurück, d.h. man benötigt verhältnismäßig sehr viele Steine für die Skillpunkte. Das Eisige Prisma ist eine Alternative, da es mit den grünen (seltenen) Steinen hergestellt wird. Die gefrorene Kugel dazu bekommt man eben durch Instanzen farmen (falls der Juwelenschleifende Char nur ein Twink ist) oder einigermaßen günstig als 20er Stack aus dem AH. Wenn du nicht darauf warten willst, jeden Tag nur einen Skillpunkt zu machen, gibt es keine andere Alternative als das Schleifen der Metas. Nur musst du denn eben das Äonenzeugs selber farmen gehen oder relativ teuer (z.b. das Äonenfeuer) aus dem AH kaufen.
Noch als Tipp: beginne so früh wie möglich mit der Juwi-Daily, weil du für jedes Rezept mehrere Juweliersymbole benötigst, aber pro Tag nur eines bekommst (sicher, Titanstaub eintauschen geht auch, ist aber wieder sehr teuer^^).


----------



## Tollbruck (15. Januar 2010)

Die Ringe/Hälse sind auch noch eine Alternative, da die auch bis 450 gelb bleiben.

Bin selbst grad bei 447, und hab's mit den Ringen mit der Zufallsverzauberung geschafft (1 Splitter, 1 Titanbarren, 1 Waldsmaragd oder so pro Ring).


----------



## Der_Rabe (17. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Klar habe ich bergbau aber dort finde ich nie Meta steine [...]



Die wirst Du durch BB auch niemals finden, weil sie tatsächlich nur ein Alchi herstellen kann ...

Wenn Dir jetzt tatsächlich nur noch 1 Skillpunkt fehlt, dann mach ein eisiges Prisma und freu Dich über die Steinchen die dabei rauskommen^^ fertig


----------



## Ethildin (17. Januar 2010)

Das einfachste ist, dass man sich ein paar gute Rezeote für die Metas besorgt. Zum Beispiel 21 crit und 3% erhöhter crit dmg. oder 32 ausdauer und 2% rüssi. 

Dann sucht man sich einen transmutationsalchie und lässt sich polarlichdinger oder erdringdiamanten bauen. Dazu hat man zwar relativ hohe Matskosten, macht mit diesen Steinen teilweise bis zu 100% Gewinn. Gerade wenn beim Transalchie gute Proccs kommen.

mfg Ethildin


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Ethildin schrieb:


> Das einfachste ist, dass man sich ein paar gute Rezeote für die Metas besorgt. Zum Beispiel 21 crit und 3% erhöhter crit dmg. oder 32 ausdauer und 2% rüssi.
> 
> Dann sucht man sich einen transmutationsalchie und lässt sich polarlichdinger oder erdringdiamanten bauen. Dazu hat man zwar relativ hohe Matskosten, macht mit diesen Steinen teilweise bis zu 100% Gewinn. Gerade wenn beim Transalchie gute Proccs kommen.
> 
> mfg Ethildin



Wo kann man sich die Rezepte den kaufen? Im ah?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. Februar 2010)

nein, bei der Juwe-Dame in Dala gegen die Juwe-Symbole


----------



## Natálya (22. Februar 2010)

Ethildin schrieb:


> Dann sucht man sich einen transmutationsalchie und lässt sich polarlichdinger oder erdringdiamanten bauen. Dazu hat man zwar relativ hohe Matskosten, macht mit diesen Steinen teilweise bis zu 100% Gewinn. Gerade wenn beim Transalchie gute Proccs kommen.



Huhu!
Heißt das, das Transmutieren von Metas löst keine Abklingzeit aus? Also ich kann mir gleich mehrere herstellen lassen? Und wenns ein Transalchi ist kanns sogar proccen? Das wär ja super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin grad bei 436 und will jetzt mal die letzten Punkte machen.


----------

